# Which coffee would you recommend to get me going?



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Morning all,

I've been looking for the last two hours but can't find the answer I'm after so I apologise if I've inadvertently missed a previous post.

I've just started out and bought myself a porlex hand grinder and aeropress... I plan on upgrading in due course.

I've been looking for a decent coffee starter kit and found two on HasBean for £20. I've also found loads of options on union roasted starting from £19.50. Problem is, knowing nothing about coffee means that I have no idea which one to go for.

Can anyone recommend a starter pack that would suit a beginner. I'm open to all options and don't mind trying new coffee. I do quite like a strong coffee but also like to drink latte etc..

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hasbean for a generally lighter roast where you can seek out & find the multitude of flavours in fresh roast coffee. Union for a darker style roast if you like caramel, chocolate & more intense flavours.

Personally I am for the latter.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Ron, I'm quite tempted by this one.. http://www.unionroasted.com/americas-adventure-collection-905.html

any thoughts or other recommendations?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Get that Has Bean filter starter pack youw ere looking at the other day.

I know some people on this forum rate them highly and some don't (citing they roast too light for espresso).

Personally I've been using them for many years in chemex filters and various espresso machines I've owned and I have always been very happy. They have a huge range of constantly changing coffee and good notes and advice.

I also recommend not buying too much coffee at once if you are new to fresh beans, buy what you know you need for 3-4 weeks and then buy again. Sure you pay a couple of pounds in postage, but your coffee will always be fresh and tasty. If a starter pack si too much for you just choose a couple from the site you like the sound of.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That Brumas del Zurqui (from Union) is a tasty coffee indeed.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Aaron, I must admit that it was in my basket awaiting payment until I was directed to union roast. Thing is, the union roast stuff sounds more fancy and flavoursome! I know it sounds gimmicky, but coffee filter starter pack doesn't sound as exciting as Mexico and Cajamarca Honey Bourbon!

I just thought I'd ask on here to see if anyone could recommend before I took the plunge. I hear what you say about buying small on a regular basis. That's exactly what I intend on doing.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

you can just get some normal bags from Has Bean instead of the starter pack!

My last coffee's are:

Rwanda Buf Remera Red Bourbon Washed - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

Colombia Finca El Habano 386 - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

Ethiopia Kebel Kercha Guji Natural - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

or try a few from Has Bean and a few from Union and see which you prefer


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Gone for the has bean this time. Will try the union roasted next time. Can't wait


----------

